

Trouble sleeping? Maybe it's your iPad - edw519
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/05/13/sleep.gadgets.ipad/index.html?hpt=Sbin

======
heseltine
The light in your fridge goes off when you shut the door anyway

